# so....chihuahuas were used as a source of food...?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the lovely boyfriend sent me this link...
oh boy does it explain a lot.
our poor chihuahuas were fattened up back in the day 

Ancient Chihuahuas Once Roamed, and Eaten, in Southeastern U.S.? | LostWorlds.org


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

wow very cool!!! Thanks


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

wow, its cool to see a lot of antiques of chihuahuas!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

In china or Japan they still eat small dogs it sick and sad to me.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Interesting bit of info. To bad the MUTE has been breed out of them. Sorry, I didn't really mean that...........okay maybe I did alittle


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

chili said:


> interesting bit of info. To bad the mute has been breed out of them. Sorry, i didn't really mean that...........okay maybe i did alittle


lol!!!!!!:d


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

chili said:


> Interesting bit of info. To bad the MUTE has been breed out of them. Sorry, I didn't really mean that...........okay maybe I did alittle


i think mine till has the MUTE gene, she doesnt makes a sound!!! i think its because she still a puppy (5 months)


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

chili said:


> Interesting bit of info. To bad the MUTE has been breed out of them. Sorry, I didn't really mean that...........okay maybe I did alittle


I totally agree... LeStat can bark for Britain


I'd also like to see them fatten him up.....there wouldn't be much of a meal in him at the moment....lol....just joking!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

very interesting


----------



## KathyM (Feb 17, 2012)

I wonder if it was only done out of desperation. We learned about Indians last year and I could never get to the part of explorers because I found it really upsetting. The kids and I did talk a bit about diseases like small pox wiping out so many peoples.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG!And I thought people eating Guinea pigs was bad!


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

Am I the only one who got sad and upset reading this?


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

That is definitely interesting. Poor chi's but I guess I can understand.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I read somewhere that guinea pigs were used for the same, think they are from Peru or somewhere similar originally. I can kind if get that, similar to a rabbit but eat a chihuahua?? Nooooooo! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> I read somewhere that guinea pigs were used for the same, think they are from Peru or somewhere similar originally. I can kind if get that, similar to a rabbit but eat a chihuahua?? Nooooooo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Whenever I go to the butcher and see a skinned rabbit sitting there in the show case..it looks so disgusting, I cant believe people eat the poor bunny and enjoy it.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I feed bunny to my Chis....
Guinea pigs are still farmed for food in parts of south America. They have developed a giant strain known as Cuy. Funnily enough they think eating rabbits is very strange, rabbits are viewed as pets but guinea pigs as food.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Many people in the world are still eating dogs, cats, rats, guinea pigs etc. In Paris you can see horses in the butcher's windows hanging there like beef. In Indonesia, if a person gets run over, the driver doesn't stop and no-one bothers. If a dog is run over, the bus will stop and everyone will fight over the body.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Very interesting to note that ALL of the antiquities depicted dogs with decently long muzzles


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

omg wow thats kinda scary


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Well that's... interesting. Back in their day, I can't say I would look at something like a Chihuahua and say "Ooh that looks like a good dinner." Not much meat on them O,o


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*Barking*

Our guy almost never barked for the first 2 months we had him. (We bought him as an adult) After 6 weeks on a quality food and nutritional supplement, he barks. Now, we have to train him not to bark so much. He didn't 'talk' before either, and now he does. Its so cute, well, most of the time.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Very interesting!!! Thank you for posting!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine are not barkers either. 

Yes dogs are still stolen, sold and obtained free where they get them in bulk and ship them overseas for food and the faux fur trade. From my understanding in some of the places they are still used they are skinned alive and being in rescue, I have seen some horrifying photos and videos :-(


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm not too squeamish about animals as food. Goats, lambs, rabbits, horses, etc are afterall kept as pets or work animals and yet eaten by Man. But I just can't imagine taking a bite of chi, or any dog for that matter. Must be the emotional connection between Man and dog.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I feed bunny to my Chis....
> Guinea pigs are still farmed for food in parts of south America. They have developed a giant strain known as Cuy. Funnily enough they think eating rabbits is very strange, rabbits are viewed as pets but guinea pigs as food.


I feed rabbit also..........
Had to draw the line at guinea pig because the hubbie had them as a child and really likes them. Personally I don't see any real difference, I mean it is too bad that my dogs have to eat other animals, but I can get very ethically bred rabbits for them so in the end it is better than supermarket chicken. With that said I could probably get guinea pigs bred more ethically than supermarket chicken too but I guess we all have to draw a line somewhere (the pigs are bred as snake food FYI, I don't know any farmers breeding guinea pigs as people food in the US).

Also interesting article!


----------



## Lubu (Jan 31, 2014)

In ethics class we continually had a discussion about animals as food. Why is it okay for us to eat a cow, chicken, etc., but not our family dog or cat? Obviously, degrees of separation has a lot to do with it... I know personally if I raised a cow or chicken from a baby, or even just took care of one for awhile, it would be hard for me to eat it or feed it to my pets! I don't think it's a question I've ever been able to resolve myself - I definitely find eating "family pets" reprehensible but altogether can't seem to justify the double standard. 

I do sometimes joke to Lubu that he's "almost big enough for the roasting pan!" I will have to be more careful! Haha.


----------



## cfralic (Aug 17, 2014)

I must say those ceramics make me want to make some Frisco sculptures!  

Interesting.


----------

